# Guideline Developed for Use of Endoscopy in Chronic Constipation



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/511185?src=mpExcerpt:[Because chronic constipation is a risk factor for colorectal cancer, physicians will want to follow up certain patients with endoscopic procedures, according to the guidelines.Colonoscopy can also rule out other etiologies, such as stricture or extrinsic compression. It is indicated in patients who have any of the following symptoms: rectal bleeding, occult blood in the stool, iron deficiency anemia, weight loss, obstructive symptoms, recent onset of constipation, rectal prolapse, or a change in the stool caliber. Also, patients older than 50 years who have not had colorectal cancer screening should undergo colonoscopy, the panelists wrote. For younger patients, flexible sigmoidoscopy is sufficient if the patient has no other risk factors that would indicate a colonoscopy.]========================================


----------

